# What is skinny, ideal or overweight?



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

How do you view what is skinny, ideal or overweight?

Do you judge by feel of the animal's body? Or ideal weight set by AKC standards?

When the dog is standing square, is it okay to be able to lightly feel a few bones? Or should you literally not feel any bones?


I ask because my mother and husband keep saying Emma is too skinny. And they base these off of the fact that they can see her ribs. They are mostly viewing her at play. I view her just about 24/7. I pet her 90% of the day (possibly even more)

When she is laying down (curled up in a ball) I can lightly feel the point of her shoulder blades, her spine and the point of her hips.
When she is standing and I run my hand all over her, I don't feel ANY bones.
When she is at play or in action, I can clearly see just about each rib. And that is only when her legs are furthest apart.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I want to be able to feel ribs easily and maybe see the last couple. Hips and spine are dependent on structure to a large extent but on a well built pug, I wouldn't expect to see them when she was standing still but would want to feel them with light pressure. I like my dogs lean though and, in addition to leaness, want to see good muscle tone, especially when the dog is moving about.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

DeekenDog said:


> I want to be able to feel ribs easily and maybe see the last couple. Hips and spine are dependent on structure to a large extent but on a well built pug, I wouldn't expect to see them when she was standing still but would want to feel them with light pressure. I like my dogs lean though and, in addition to leaness, want to see good muscle tone, especially when the dog is moving about.


She is in the process of getting muscle built up.
But she is a pug, workouts get the best of her faster than it does an overweight beagle. (no offense to anyone)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It depends greatly on breed and age, and as far as what's visible: coat type. 
In general, I like to see a nice tuck in the waist, and easily feel the ribs, with the last two somewhat visible. But, I don't like to see the bumps on the spine, or prominent hips. Some breeds more than others show hips at a healthy weight, particularly sight hounds, but for most dogs, that's where I draw the too thin line.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Very much depends on the breed as mentioned above. On my dog you can see his ribs and he is 3-4kg over his racing weight. Greyhounds have approx 16% bodyfat as opposed to other breeds 30-35%. I have seen greyhounds with no rib outline and they look like sausages.
Stanley eats 2lbs of food a day plus treats.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

PunkyPug said:


> How do you view what is skinny, ideal or overweight?
> 
> Do you judge by feel of the animal's body? Or ideal weight set by AKC standards?
> 
> ...



I think it depends on the age and breed. An overweight dog, for me, is a dog that can't even stand up because of its weight and prefers to laze around.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Depends of breed, I like to be able to see the first two ribs and a definite waist (but I now Pugs don't have the waist). 

Likewise I like to be able to see muscle definition when my pups run and stand (but they are short haired not long)

Finally I like to see them running and being happy. I see so many rotties that just plod along on their walks because the are overweight, and really don't enjoy themselves. (for some a walk around the park is all the poor dog gets three times a day, yes same park and its about 2/3 mile total).

I ignore people who think my pup is under weight, simply because I don't think they know what they are talking about.

Lastly, if you seriously underfeed your pup you really will know as they loose coat colour and energy. It takes a lot to do this to a pup and anyone who cares for their pet will not, of that I am sure.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

If I cant easily feel ribs, the dog is overweight. I also like to see the last 2 ribs. Mouse my littlest Doxie has a habit of loosing weight when I'm not looking, and suddenly I can see her hips and spine... it can take weeks to get her back up to weight. I really wish I had a metabolism like hers!!!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I judge by feeling them (should be able to feel their ribs) and looking at them. I want them to look lean and muscular. 
People tell me my 2 labs are TOO SKINNY. Nothing upsets me more than to see FAT LABS.
The actual number itself means nothing to me...I don't judge by the number, I judge by their condition.

This is Moka at 50.4 lbs...she is at an ideal weight in my eyes. 






































And Java at 60 lbs:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I can see mostly all of my labs ribs when she is extended out all the way too. She has a defined tuck and waistline. I also do not like to see hip or the spine, but as said some breeds are built that way. Not pugs IMO. However I have only ever seen two in shape pugs unfortuantly all the others are FAT. These pugs did have a nice waist line, but also no bones sticking out. I could easily see the last couple ribs. 
ETA: Em weighs 70lbs.
Here is Emma. Excuse her expression I have no idea what she was doing LOL


----------



## Owen's Mommy (Apr 13, 2012)

I, like Javadoo, have a pair of labs. I haven't been a member long enough, so it won't let me post pics, but my extremely active one year old is built very much like Java's Moka and weighed in at 60 lbs on our most recent vet trip a little over a month ago. I'd say he's gained a 2 or 3 lbs but still very much in healthy weight range. He has a defined waist and obvious muscling especially over his shoulders and hindquarters.

My 12 year old lab I'd consider in healthy range for her size. She's a BIG girl and weighs probably about 80ish lbs. She has less of a waist than my pup does, but still enough of one and you can easily feel her ribs but you can't see them. She's a very tall "old style" lab. She doesn't have as much of the muscling as Owen does because she's older and not near as active, but you can still see them when she's walking around, playing, whereas you can see O's even when he's at rest.

ETA: Owen is tall so his weight fits his frame and he still looks slender. I didn't realize my post made me visualize him as a chunk :redface:


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I like to be able to very easily feel ribs and other bony points. On smooth coated dogs seeing ribs when they move/stretch is good and having the last few show even when the dog is still is fine. I don't like seeing the spine or hips pointing out (on adult animals anyways, I know some breeds can have super gangly teenagers). of course certain breeds I might make exceptions for, some sighthounds for instance will have hip points but are still in good shape. I consider my own dog slightly overweight, very slightly. I can feel his ribs easily when he is standing but in some positions it's harder, he doesn't have as much of a waste as I'd like, though he is fuzzy. Most people (and vets) are used to overweight dogs, they consider an overweight dog normal. I get so miffed when I tell my uncle his dog should loose a few and he says "the vet says she's perfect!", who's someone going to listen to, their vet or their 20 year old niece?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

pugs are different. mine is fat. he has rolls around his neck. i cannot easily feel his ribs, but i can see that he is pure muscle underneath.

i also have to go by weight as he is very broad chested for a pug. most pugs weigh between 13-20 lbs.

mine weighs almost 23 pounds. 

he's also getting meds with food so at the moment, i don't care. but when he's better, he will be losing that weight.

if you could show a picture of your pug without the clothes.....from the top and the side, we'd be able to get a better look.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I am still trying to get weight off of a few of my guys but I like to see a tuck and be able to feel ribs. I don't mind seeing the last rib a little but don't want to see spine or hip bones. Not that feeling bony dogs has been a problem around here....hwell:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it's interesting this pugalard i have.....he has a tuck. i can see the muscles in his body as he moves. 

but there is definitely a layer between his skin and his ribs.....


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

My email was being weird and for some unknown reason wouldn't accept emails from myself. (this is how I get pictures off my iPhone to my lappy)














I've looked at her from above quite some time since this photo. And I'm thinking she may benefit from a few extra pounds.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> My email was being weird and for some unknown reason wouldn't accept emails from myself. (this is how I get pictures off my iPhone to my lappy)
> View attachment 7226
> 
> View attachment 7227
> ...


I like my dogs really lean, so she looks good to me.
Better to carry a couple lbs less than a couple lbs more.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i like lean dogs as well but she looks too skinny for a pure bred pug in that picture because I can see all her ribs. couldn't quantify how much she needs to add, you would have to up her food a little bit and see if that helps. be careful though because all the pugs i know are absolute pigs so she might take advantage of you if you don't watch her intake closely


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how much does she weigh?

personally, i like a lean dog, but pugs need a little more meat.....ribs don't need to be seen, just easily felt. 

i think she could benefit from a pound or two.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

She looks good, you could maybe add a pound. I wouldn't want her any lighter than that but I wouldn't be trying to put a ton of weight on her either. Does she normally stand how she's standing in the first picture or is a weird angle? It looks like she has a slight roach back in that picture which would make her spine more visible at her ideal weight. However, I kind of have a feeling its because of the way she's standing and the angle of the picture and not her true structure.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

BearMurphy said:


> i like lean dogs as well but she looks too skinny for a pure bred pug in that picture because I can see all her ribs.


You really don't see her ribs that much. You faintly see the last 2 or 3 in the 2nd photo. And that is because she turned her head to see what was going on behind her.


Magicre, Emma weighs 18.5 19lbs


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PunkyPug said:


> You really don't see her ribs that much. You faintly see the last 2 or 3 in the 2nd photo. And that is because she turned her head to see what was going on behind her.
> 
> 
> Magicre, Emma weighs 18.5 19lbs


i think this one is dealer's choice. she looks healthy and it's a matter of preference. i'd let her gain a pound or so, but that's just me.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

DeekenDog said:


> She looks good, you could maybe add a pound. I wouldn't want her any lighter than that but I wouldn't be trying to put a ton of weight on her either. Does she normally stand how she's standing in the first picture or is a weird angle? It looks to be like she has a slight roach back in that picture which would make her spine more visible at her ideal weight. However, I kind of have a feeling its because of the way she's standing and the angle of the picture and not her true structure.


No she doesn't usually stand like that. 
There are several plants in the center of the table and Emma kept backing away from the edge of the table.

Here is a video I just took of Emma at play.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is a better photo of how she naturally stands


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

in the last picture you posted she appears to be tall for a pug and i don't see her ribs so she might be fine the way she is


----------

